# Wright basin dock lights?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Trying to find new lights to throw my fly rod at, curious about the basin. Before running up the river one night I figured I'd ask if anyone knows if there's good lights there? Is that too far up for specks and reds?? Trying to find stuff in Milton after driving all the way to GB only to find some of my favorite lights not on.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know about lights in there but I do know about stumps. There are lots of them, especially around the entrance. Go slow.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm attending a fishing party this weekend on the corner of Wright Basin and Blackwater, how's the fishing right now and what is everything hitting on?


----------

